# [MIL] Free eye exams offered for service dogs this week - Tucson Citizen



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/4-0&fd=R&url=http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/daily/local/85096.php&cid=0&ei=ceMoSLzIJIuM8QSHh9XTDA&usg=AFrqEzdSThUmHRdpj4GCdaq8lvh7J0hxOg">Free eye exams offered for service dogs this week</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Tucson Citizen, AZ -</font> <nobr>22 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Betbeze spent Monday morning screening 20 <b>military working</b> dogs at Davis-Monthan Air Force Base and has at least 40 more service dogs already registered <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

